# EOF - Programm wird beendet



## Rasenkantenstein (20. April 2004)

Hiho!

Ich erhalte eine lustige Fehlermeldung, wenn ich meine psd-Datei öffnen möchte:

_Konnte das Dokumentnicht nicht öffnen, weil ein unerwartetes EOF aufgetreten ist._

Gibt es einen Weg, der den Fehler behebt?

Bye RKS


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (20. April 2004)

EOF = End of File. D.h. deine psd-Datei wird wohl beschädigt worden sein. Denke nicht, dass es da einen Weg gibt, die wiederherzustellen, kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## Rasenkantenstein (20. April 2004)

Hoffentlich 

Aber wie kommt so etwas, dass die sich einfach mal so beschädigt.

In den Details bei WinXP wird sie übrigens noch in der Miniaturansicht dargestellt!


----------



## sconey (1. Februar 2005)

mist habe 3 Jahre später das gleiche Problem...


----------



## Rasenkantenstein (5. Februar 2005)

Hi sconey!

Bei mir war die ganze Arbeit Schrott - alles von vorne...


----------



## sconey (26. März 2005)

bei mir auch  zu schade.
Aber kann man das irgendwie verhindern oder kommt das einfach so?


----------

